# dot 3 brake fluid in a mk4



## my00dub (Jan 8, 2008)

Wats up, I think I may have dot 3 brake fluid in my mk4 jetta, I kno it requires dot 4 is there any possible damage that can happen?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: dot 3 brake fluid in a mk4 (my00dub)*

DOT3...just boils at lower temp..both wet and dry...If you don't use your brakes hard..you'll never know the diff...the fluids themselves must by DOT regulations be compatible (DOT 3 & 4 only). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## waabaah (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: dot 3 brake fluid in a mk4 (spitpilot)*

yes.. and dot 3 and dot 4 are completly compatiable with each other and can be mixxed together. no issues wrong except the lower boiling point like mentioned.


----------

